

Ask HN: Advice on improving my sign-up page - robeastham
http://blog.mightycv.com/sign-up-page-improvements

======
robeastham
Thanks for all the great advice so far, I've removed the centred text as
suggested which I think is an improvement.

Instead of running a time limited offer of one year free service I've decided
not to make the offer time limited and instead just track if the referring URL
is from HN, so if you click on this link:

<http://www.mightycv.com>

and decide you'd like to sign up then I'll make sure your email is matched up
and that your account is free for one year after Mighty CV launches. You'll
just have to take this offer on trust, but I promise I'll honor it. Thanks
again for all the feedback so far.

